# food dehydrator



## 197649 (Jan 1, 2013)

Anybody know where you can find a food dehdrator


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

Only place I can think of that might sell them would be one of the duty free stores on Clark Air Base.
You might put out some feelers at the VFW and or the DAV. They may have ideas and even a way to get one to you if found-who knows..


----------



## pakawala (Sep 10, 2014)

Click here - Dehydrator For Sale Philippines - Find New And Used dehydrator On OLX

I've also seen them for sale in China Town - Manila. Print a picture of one if you go there and show it to the vendors or stores and they will direct you to who's selling them.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Home Shopping Network Philippines*



c_acton98 said:


> Anybody know where you can find a food dehdrator


I've seen these and the Home Shopping Network (link below) sells dehydrators and many other hard to find items. Late at night or during the afternoon on the TV they advertise their products and sales like in the US.

Online Shopping: Shop the Official HSN Site | HSN

I might order some of their nonstick frying skillets real cool and some don't require any oil and they don't burn, amazing stuff they sell at times.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Philippine HSN site*



mcalleyboy said:


> I've seen these and the Home Shopping Network (link below) sells dehydrators and many other hard to find items. Late at night or during the afternoon on the TV they advertise their products and sales like in the US.
> 
> Online Shopping: Shop the Official HSN Site | HSN
> 
> I might order some of their nonstick frying skillets real cool and some don't require any oil and they don't burn, amazing stuff they sell at times.


https://www.facebook.com/HSNPH


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

mcalleyboy said:


> nonstick frying skillets real cool and some don't require any oil and they don't burn


Bought a 12 inch green non-stick fry pan in the states before we moved here and brought it with us. Nothing sticks in it, whether you use any oil or not. Just about as neat and cool as you can get.

Fred


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

The HSN branch in the Philippines is a partnership with HSN and Solar Entertainment Corporation and they have 2 free channels, here's a little more on the company and on the right of the Wikipedia informational page they have the channels it airs on.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shop_TV

They also have an online spot, found that too! But didn't find such a large variety of products, didn't see the Dehydrator but I've seen them sell it on TV, maybe they rotate their products but they claim to have thousands of products so maybe it's best to contact them.

https://theshop.ph/?gclid=CjwKEAjwt...w_wcB&ef_id=VXorigAAARVo4XIH:20150628235940:s

I'll keep digging, late at night I'd watch this here or it's on in the afternoon apparently they don't show all their products, I've also seen them sell special nonstick pans and all sorts of cookware.


----------



## athony98 (Jul 4, 2015)

pakawala said:


> I've also seen them for sale in China Town - Manila. Print a picture of one if you go there and show it to the vendors or stores and they will direct you to who's selling them.


I do not appreciate Chinese products, If you want to find a perfect and long-term use, I think you should go to amazon.com


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Update, I found the local HSN or it's called "O Shopping Network" while watching TV (not cable) channel 25 or it's called the "BEAM" part of ABS/CBN. They have an online shopping spot here's the link. I'm viewing this at 10:30 AM.

A CJ O Shopping | Making Life Easy


----------

